# Neural Network



## احمدشفا (4 أبريل 2009)

الشبكات العصبونيه الصناعيه
هي عباره عن نظام لمعالجة البينات بشكل يحاكي و يشابه الطريقة التي تقوم بها الشبكات العصبية الطبيعية للإنسان أو للكائن الحي ( أي النظام العصبي البشري )

الشبكة العصبيه ( Neural Network ) تحتوي عدد كبير من ( أنظمه صغيره لمعالجة المعلومات ) تسمى الخليه العصبيه Neuron .


وهنا قام علماء الهندسة ...
باقتراح بناء نظام يحاكي العمليه الموجوده في الخليه العصبيه الطبيعيه Neuron.
فلو نظرنا للشكل التالي ..






المدخلات ( input vector ) ..1.0
وهنا يمكن تمثيلها بـ
( X1, X2, X3 ,.......Xn ) ..
وهنا يمكن أن نتخيل أنها تمثل ال Dendritesو(عبارة عن متحسسات تقوم بإلتقاط الإشارات العصبية من خلايا عصبية أخرى ) للخلية ( بطريقة ما ) ..
أي مجموعه الإشارات المدخلة للخلية ...
وهنا تكون إما يوجد إشاره او لا يوجد( 0,1)

الوزن ( Weights ) .. 
وهو يمثل درجه الوزن للأشاره المدخلة ....

ال Activation Function 
إقتران التنشيط ...وهنا يكمن العمل الحقيقي للخليه العصبية
أي مثلاً هنا يتم جمع الأوزان للإشارات المدخلة و مقارنتها بقيمة معينة للحد أو العتبة ( Threshold ) . 
فإذا كان مجموع أوزان الإشارات يزيد عن ال Threshold تكون الإشاره 
المخرجه هي ( واحد ) و ذا كان أقل يكون الناتج ( صفر ) ...



ولكن ما هي الفائدة من بناء الشبكات العصبية الصناعيه ...
الأهداف هي ....

1- معالجه الإشارات : مثل الإشارات الدوائر الإلكونيه ...
2- التحكم .
3- التعرف على الأنماط ... مثل الكتابه اليدويه
أو الصور الو بصمة اليد أو التوقيع .
4- التعرف على الأصوات ..
5 - في الطب ..​


----------



## شبل العقيدة (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير...

عندي سؤال عن عدد الهدن لير المستخدمة على ماذا يعتمد؟؟؟


----------



## نوري عقاب (23 نوفمبر 2009)

نبي برنامج ماتلاب للشبكات البصرية


----------



## Red-Storm (23 نوفمبر 2009)

* مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## Saher260 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات 
ممكن تساعدني في رسالة الماجستير( الشبكات العصبيه وتطبيقاتها في مجال تحليل تخطيط القلب)
مع الشكر


----------



## تمارة الشيباني (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير ..انا محتاجة مقترح بحث للدكتوراة في الهندسه يخص الادارة الصناعية يدخل من ضمنه الشبكات العصبية


----------



## a-m-m-a (1 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم عندي سوال في الشبكات العصبية ومحتاح الى حله لكن لا اعرف فاتمنى منك الحل وشكرا 
Q1)For the following data below, draw the neural network and compute
a. The value of Z without any transfer function.
b. The value of Z with a threshold function. If the value is 5 or less, call it 0 otherwise call it 1.

X1=15, X2=8,X3=14
W1=0.6,W2=0.3,W3=0.1
weight for y1=0.6
weight for y2=0.45​


----------



## a-m-m-a (2 مايو 2014)

ماكو واحد يعرف يحل سوال


----------



## علي شاكر قاسم (30 نوفمبر 2014)

مرحبا هذا حل للمطلب الاول


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (10 أكتوبر 2016)

موضوع جميل ومفيد، شكرا لكم


----------

